# Drining and Driving



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

I would like to share an experience with you all, to do with drinking and driving. As you know some people have brushes with the Police on their way home. Well I for one have done something about it.

The other night I was out for a dinner and a few drinks, and having had far too much vino, and knowing full well I was over the limit, I did something I have never done before.

I took a bus home.

I arrived home safely and without incident, which was a real surprise, *'cos I have never driven a bus before!*


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

You were lucky not to get "Bus-ted"


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

[smiley=book2.gif] viewtopic.php?f=11&t=253456 [smiley=bomb.gif]

It is still on the first page..... :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

What's drining ?

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## yeborsky (Sep 24, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> What's drining ?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 5146
> using Tapatalk


Drining. Yes, looked it up in my very big Oxford dictionary which is fucing big and couldn't find it. I just don't now the answer.


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Its drinking when your already pissed lol :lol:


----------

